# error al quitar bordes a Eterm (solucionado)

## parabolica0701

Hola 

desde que he cargado el kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 tengo un error al programar eterm sin bordes que me impide escribir en la terminal (eterm).Si anulo la opcion "-x" y no la escribo consigo tener una terminal transparente pero ccon bordes.

Estoy con openbox 3.4 y xorg-server 1.6.5-r1.

Una semana antes andaba con el kernel 2.6.30 y funcionaba correctamente sin bordes.

El error es : Window Manager does not support MWM hints

Como puedo solucionar esto?

GraciasLast edited by parabolica0701 on Sun Jan 17, 2010 2:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Inodoro_Pereyra

Ya borraste el kernel anterior? Si estás seguro de que tu problema es ese y no has borrado el otro kernel, por que no pruebas primero arrancar desde el kernel viejo a ver si eterm fiunciona?

Estás usando compositing de algún tipo sobre openbox? La única forma que se me ocurre de que se produzca una falla como esa al actualizar el kernel es que estés usando compositing y que de golpe hayas cambiado de driver de video.

Cual es tu placa de video? Algún mensaje de error nuevo que antes no aparecía en tu xorg.0.log?

Salud!

----------

## parabolica0701

No ha sido al actualizar el kernel . He formateado de nuevo el ordenador y he cargardo el sistema desde inicio pero se me ha instalado la version 2.6.31. De todas formas he visto que ejecutando mwm en el autostart.sh de openbox (aunque me da error de windows manager) , seguidamente ejecuto Eterm -x y funciona . No se si tiene algo que ver con la flag motif , que puede ser que antes la tuviera escrita en make.conf o con el paquete x11-libs/openmotif.El caso es que funciona de esta forma.

----------

## parabolica0701

 *parabolica0701 wrote:*   

> Hola 
> 
> desde que he cargado el kernel 2.6.31-gentoo-r6 tengo un error al programar eterm sin bordes que me impide escribir en la terminal (eterm).Si anulo la opcion "-x" y no la escribo consigo tener una terminal transparente pero ccon bordes.
> 
> Estoy con openbox 3.4 y xorg-server 1.6.5-r1.
> ...

 

----------

